
We are giving software developers programmatic control over their breadboards - ysteiner
https://www.reddit.com/r/metaboard/
======
amenghra
This looks great. If they nail the UI and perhaps also let you supply
different voltages it could save a ton of time and become the defacto
breadboard for hobbyists, such as Arduino hackers.

